# Reale Maschine nach virtuelle KVM Maschine konvertieren

## Tinitus

Hallo,

kann ich einfach per dd den gesamten Festplatteninhalt einer Linux Installation (Gentoo mit genkernel Kernel)  in eine Img Datei schreiben und diese dann in einer virtuellen Maschine starten?

Frage deshalb, weil ich erst ein wenig "festplattentechnisch" umrüsten müßte .

G. R.

Nachtrag:

Kann man ein mit dd erstelltes Image eigentlich auf eine größere Partition schreiben? Wie geht das mit dem noch nicht formatierten Bereich?

Ginge es auch auf eine kleinere Partition wenn genügend Platz für die Daten wäre, also die größere Partition noch nicht voll ist?

Danke!

----------

## Evildad

p2v mit kvm macht das hier http://et.redhat.com/~rjones/virt-p2v/

----------

## Tinitus

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> p2v mit kvm macht das hier http://et.redhat.com/~rjones/virt-p2v/

 

Hallo,

Danke für den Tipp.

Eine Richtung geht schon mal HW  nach virtuelle HW.

Wie geht das wieder zurück? Wie bekomme ich das Problem mit den unterschiedlichen Festplattengrößen in den Griff?

G. R.

----------

## Max Steel

normalerweiße per rsync, oder ähnliches auf die neue Platte übertragen.

----------

